
Ask HN: Windows Laptops with Good Keyboards? - rahuldottech
I&#x27;m looking for an ultrabook with a good keyboard, but I can&#x27;t find one. Apparently every company has copied Apple and reduced the key travel on their keyboards in favour of thinner devices (which I hate).<p>As a programmer, I _need_ a good keyboard, but the only ones I can find are on gaming notebooks, which are too heavy for me to carry around in college. Any recommendations?
======
nao360
Worth considering Lenovo Thinkpad - can be pricey, but you know, you don't
have to buy brand new! I recently purchased a refurbished T460s (1080p, 6th
gen i7, 20Gb RAM, 512Gb M2) for about USD 700. It's a complete typing pleasure
to use, with lots of travel and a satisfying 'thunk' at the bottom of each
key. It's not as fast as my 2018 15" MBP for multi-core work, but I've not
really noticed any performance issues with dev work (watching, building,
compiling). It's also about 35% lighter than the 15" MBP. Another plus is that
you can configure the keyboard via their management software (Lenovo Vantage)
to swap around the 'fn' and 'ctrl' keys if you're used to 'ctrl' being at the
left edge of the keyboard.

------
gaspoweredcat
thinkpads, the only laptops worth thinking about if keyboards matter to you

